# Lake Macquarie Wednesday 23rd May



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Guys,
After a great weekend at Forster, I'm keen to get out on the water again. Lake Macquarie anywhere, anytime (6am-6pm) on Wednesday.

Steve


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Sorry Mate, Love lake mac but i have uni on wednesday. If your after the forster popper experience launch at the of lake Rd Swansea you are straight onto the flats. I have caught bream whiting and longtoms there.

Cheers dave


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Love too but work prevents me tommorw. Got to work at Rose Bay SYD. Only a 2 hour drive each way :evil:


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Guys, thanks for the replies.
Tryhard- Maybe we could do a mutual :lol: You know my chances of a posting up there  - But I still have plenty of spots around newcastle and the lake before I get bored.
Just Cruisin32 and Rawprawn I work a pretty good roster so let me know when your heading out. 
Depending on which way the wind is blowing westerly Dora Creek and Lake Erraring. Easterly Swansea shallows (thanks for the tip).


----------

